# Spidery music?



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Bats n Ghouls!

This year i'm doing a spider theme, more specific a giant mutant spider theme, So naturally I'm looking for spidery kinda music and makes your skin crawl. Below are two examples of what I'm kinda looking for (I really love the pizzicato or "string plucking") but any suggestions are greatly appreciated.)

Thanks


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

what about this? does this help any?


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

ooooo this is exactly the type of music I'm looking for! Thanks Treehouse of Horror.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

This might work,


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

There is also this lovely little song, I used last year when I did Spider Infestation, its a a creepy little girl singing 'Itsy Bitsy Spider'
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPZPxsPdzjk

I also used this bugs sound effect
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuR9m1a_oTI

People hated both of them...result!


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Dulcet Jones, wow I really kinda like that! thanks

Sharonr3106, Haha, love the idea of the itsy bitsy spider song! and the insect sounds are absolutely fantastic. Would love to see what you did for your "Spider Infestation" theme, Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sharonr3106 said:


> There is also this lovely little song, I used last year when I did Spider Infestation, its a a creepy little girl singing 'Itsy Bitsy Spider'
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPZPxsPdzjk
> 
> 
> People hated both of them...result!


Where can I get a download of this?


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mikieofthedead, I will get the pics of our spider infestation from Hubby as he has got them on his phone and I'll post them. We basically covered as much of the front of the house as we could in webbing and had some large and small spiders coming down the walls and windows. We did it like it was a spider research centre and they had escaped. We had a huge spider in the front garden with babies

Pumpkinhead625, I just got a copy of the song by using online video to music convertor


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Here are the pics of my Spider Research Centre as promised. He has only took a few, the spiders actually went up to the top of the house, but the pictures only go so far so don't really give the full picture but you get the idea:


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

haha love it! the caution signs in the bushes is a very nice touch!


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

These are just individual songs about spiders, so I don't know if it's necessarily what you're after. 

Kristen Lawrence's Arachnitect:
https://youtu.be/73ioMOBlo3c

The Who's Boris the Spider:
https://youtu.be/bvFuUaCe8eY

Man Man's Spider Cider:
https://youtu.be/aLaVZNLgYvE

Victoria Spivey's Spider Web Blues:
https://youtu.be/4B5SRr3yZRQ

The Cure's Lullaby:
https://youtu.be/sS6t56U9tBg


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

And then there's this..........


----------

